
Ask HN: Backup iPhone directly to USB drive? - tmaly
So my wife&#x27;s Iphone is filled up with videos and photos of the kids.   I need to back this up, and I would ideally like to put the photos and video on a usb drive.<p>My MBP would not have enough space to take on all the extra files, so I am curious if anyone has solved this problem?
======
jjjbokma
Move your iTunes library to an external drive, and point iTunes to it. There
are many tutorials on how to do this exactly, e.g.
[https://blog.macsales.com/43972-how-to-move-your-itunes-
libr...](https://blog.macsales.com/43972-how-to-move-your-itunes-library-to-
an-external-drive/)

You could do this for a single account (e.g. your wife's account).

~~~
mceachen
Know that you can spend $50-75 and get a 1TB 2.5" external drive, or ~$100-150
for a larger 4-6TB 3.5" drive, but if you've got several computers at home, a
NAS is really convenient, as it lets your files be wirelessly available on all
your computers.

I've had a number of my beta users ask how to safely store stuff, so I wrote
this up: [https://photostructure.com/faq/how-do-i-safely-store-
files/](https://photostructure.com/faq/how-do-i-safely-store-files/)

------
tixocloud
Would this work?

[https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.imore.com/how-use-
externa...](https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.imore.com/how-use-external-
hard-drives-your-iphone-or-ipad%3famp)

Was planning on trying it out myself. Have the same issue as you.

------
msh
If you are not cloud averse you could upload the files automatically by
installing onedrive, dropbox or google photos.

